# Creative Ideas



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

Okay I'll start by introducing myself  I'm Brandi aka Sheryl's Brat hehehehe

Spring has SPRUNG and I wanna make soap but I like to be a lil more creative than mom does so I figured I'd start a thread and ask everyone what the most off the wall soap they've ever tried to make is

I have an idea for one I'd love to make but not sure how to do it been trying to think of a way to steep fresh calendula into a tea and make a goats milk soap that would be very soothing for sunburns and such but I don't wanna do it the easy way and just throw crushed calendula into the soap that just makes for brown soap that's kinda scrubby...... haah I saw a soap called unicorn poop once and it was kinda interesting.

Have at it guys hehehe lets swap some creative ideas you never know what we might come up with when we all put our minds together


dance:


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

I haven't made soap, but 'soapy ponies' are a HUGE hit! Buy little figurines like horses or goats in this case and put them in the soap, then as kids use it they uncover the toy. It makes great gifts for kids!


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:ick unicorn poop :laughcry


Sheryl


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

:yeahthat the name does need some work hahaha but eh


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well in the soap exchange thread my most creative was the pie soap. one other exchange I piped on flowers and leaves.


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok dumb question how did ya pipe on leaves n flowers I'm assuming cake bag n tip but i'd be afraid the soap would start setting on me while I tried to pipe it on


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Brandi, just steep your calendula in water in the sun, like sun tea.. and make your soap.. you don't have to use all goat milk for the liquid, you can use half steeped tea and half goat milk.. 
You can make pies, cakes, etc.. Sondra's pie soap is wonderful by the way.. and looks like you can eat it.. I did make a loaf cake soap recently that turned out beautiful.. Google homemade soaps and you can see lots of pics that will give you your own ideas for colors, swirls.. melt and pour with fishes in baggies does well.. little rubber duckies in a small round mold, the soap looks like water... candy molds for small soaps inbedded in or on other soaps... teddy bears, hearts, flowers, fish, etc... goats.. 
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Used cake tips and bag yes but use Nizzy's whipped soap for piping flowers and leaves


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

OKay lol what's nizzy's soap ???? hmmmm is there a sticky on that one??? if not then there should be hehehe imho

o0o0o barb sounds cool


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://nizzymoulds.com/Whipped/index.htm


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you :biggrin I'll have to check it out


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Brandi! This was a great idea for a thread. I have made just some simple soap but would like to branch out.

Sondra, thanks for the link. There are alot of neat ideas on there. I will have to read more when I have time.
Theresa


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

orientaltrading.com sells porcupine plastic kind of rubbery toys. They come in all holidays, smiley faces, santas, everything you can think of and are soo cute smashed into your soap bars for kids. Unlike the GLASS bee's I used in my soap  they have the cheapest prices for ideas like this and quick shipping. Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I am going to work on a pyramid soap that I haven't quite figured out a mold yet. Each layer would gradually increase in color. I am going to use Frankenscense, myhhr, and sandalwood layered. The top I want to be gold and the bottom a dark brown. But first I have to find or make a decent mold! Tammy


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

that sounds like a good idea tammy will be cool to see how that turns out


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Next on my list to try is a funnel swirl. You either need someone to hold the funnel or rig up a way for it to set up over your mold then pour alternating colors through it. I saw a pic of a soap done that way and it looked like zebra stripes. Very cool.


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

Kalne said:


> Next on my list to try is a funnel swirl. You either need someone to hold the funnel or rig up a way for it to set up over your mold then pour alternating colors through it. I saw a pic of a soap done that way and it looked like zebra stripes. Very cool.


Just make sure you have the soap at a light trace, like barely trace or else your funnel will start to back up. Tried that one for this last swap, and I think my funnel was too small and soap was too thick. So that is when I decided to pour it like you would pour a zebra cake.

Kellyjo


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

I saw ones that target was selling as kids soap that had lil frogs and fish and stuff in the center of them but it was just clear glycerin soap that they'd poured in a bag and dropped the toy in and I thought it was cute and kinda catchy...... But I refuse to do m&p and making your own glycerin soap is a pain in da tooshie


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Brandi, for sunburn soap, I do st john's wort with Lavender


----------



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

When I use calendula -I infuse the olive oil with it and use that, then use GM for my liquid. It's a very gentle and healing soap. I've done cupcake soaps, but the most different was different coloured soap balls suspended through out. I used up lots of bits and made a pretty polka dot log, rather than confetti. Clear as mud? I'm terrible with descriptions.


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

lol I tried the soap balls with a batch of soap... they didn't really look right but I think I rolled them 2 big for the effect I was wanting.. I was using prarie fragrances Reeses Pieces and wanted it to look like it had lil reeses pices throughout so I made yellow and orange soap balls I just knew the main part of it was going to turn the dark brown seeing as how I thought it had vanilla in it but that didn't happen hahaha... it's this light creamy tan color like a weak peanut butter w/these pale yellow and orange polka dots in it heheehhehe it's just a fun soap for the kids.

btw thank you guys for all the responses it's fun to bat around ideas and you never know one person's idea could be another person's greatest inspiration :biggrin


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

You might have a better outcome with infusing your oils vs. water. I love calendula infusions! I have a balm with Calendula, St. Johns and Arnica! LOVELY!!  hth


----------

